# Pressemeldung: Mit allen Wassern gewaschen - FISCH & ANGEL 2015: 3. bis 8. Februar



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2014)

Pressemeldung

*Mit allen Wassern gewaschen - FISCH & ANGEL 2015: 3. bis 8. Februar​*
*Dortmund (Kh Dortmund (Kh) n Bald ist wieder Angelsaison in der Messe Westfalenhallen Dortmund.  
Vom 3. bis 8. Februar 2015 bezieht die Messe FISCH & ANGEL ihr Revier in den Messehallen ihr Revier in den Messehallen 2, 2N und 3A. 
Parallel findet gleich nebenan die JAGD & HUND statt, Europas größte Jagdmesse. 
 Die Messebesucher erwartet ein umfassendes Angebotsspektrum an Angelequipment  und 
Expertenvorführungen zu den einzelnen Angeltechniken und Kunstködern. 
Außerdem entführen zahlreiche Fachvorträge in die verschiedensten Gewässer rund um den Globus. 

Vergünstigte Tickets gibt es ab sofort im Onlineshop unter 
www.fischundangel.de. 
 Wer sich neben der Wer sich neben der FISCH & ANGEL auch für die JAGD & HUND interessiert, erhält mit dem Erwerb einesJAGD & HUND-Tickets Tickets den Zutritt zu beiden Messen. *

Neben fernen Angelrevieren, sind auch die heimischen 
nicht zu unterschätzen. Der Fischereiverband NRW e. V. 
informiert über hiesige Fischarten und 
Wiederansiedelungsprojekte und führt auch den 
Nachwuchs mit spannenden Aktionen an das Thema 
Angelfischerei sowie Natur- und Artenschutz heran. 

Das blaue Klassenzimmer 
2015 lautet das Motto „Das Blaue Klassenzimmer“. Hier 
gibt es Auskünfte zu heimischen Gewässern, der 
geheimnisvollen Unterwasserwelt und der Fischbiologie. 
Explizit geht es um Fragestellungen wie: Warum wird der 
Aal immer seltener? Wie werden Süßwasserfische 
gezüchtet? Und wo leben eigentlich Edelkrebse? Letztere 
sind nämlich sowohl durch die Einschleppung von 
mittlerweile fünf nicht-heimischen Krebsarten als auch 
durch Krankheiten wie die Krebspest in NRW deutlich
dezimiert. Darüber hinaus geht es beim Fischereiverband 
NRW um die neue Verordnung der Fischereiprüfung und
einige neu hinzugekommene Fischarten. 


Meeresangeln-Forum 
Um beim Angelfischen im Meer erfolgreich zu sein, muss 
man nicht nur die grundlegenden Fangtechniken 
beherrschen, sondern sich am und im Meer auch wie ein 
Profi verhalten. Die Spezialisten Kapitän Bernhard Mielitz, 
Horst Hennings, Thorsten Ahrens und Mathias Fuhrmann 
lassen die Besucher der FISCH & ANGEL an ihrem 
umfangreichen Wissen teilhaben, zeigen die neuesten
Trends und Techniken auf und geben Reise-Tipps fürs Salzwasserangeln. Auch für Fragen zu Ausrüstung, Köder 
oder speziellen Fangmethoden haben die Profis stets ein 
offenes Ohr. 

Kunstköder – gefragt bei Raubfisch- und Friedfischanglern 
Am großen Stillgewässer-Biotop trifft man auf die 
europaweit bekannten Spezialisten Bertus Rozemeijer und 
Uli Beyer. Die Raubfisch-Experten demonstrieren den
Besuchern täglich die neuesten Trends und Techniken in 
der Köderkunst. 
Künstliche Köder gehören für Raubfisch- und Meeresangler mittlerweile zum Standard. 
Ganz anders 
dagegen sieht es bei den Friedfischanglern aus. 
Allerdings 
hat auch in diesem Bereich eine rasante Entwicklung
stattgefunden. Inzwischen gibt es eine riesige Auswahl an 
künstlichen Ködern, so dass man diesen perfekt auf seinen 
Zielfisch abstimmen kann. Optisch sind die Kunstköder 
oftmals von ihren natürlichen Vorbildern nicht mehr zu 
unterscheiden. Die Specimen Hunting Group Dortmund 
zeigt an ihrem Stand die neuesten Entwicklungen in Sachen 
Kunstköder für Friedfischangler und gibt Tipps für 
Methoden zur erfolgreichen Präsentation am Haken. 

In fremden Gewässern fischen – das Fischereiforum 
Mit allen Wassern gewaschen präsentieren sich in diesem 
Jahr auch wieder die Experten, die im Fischereiforum über 
ihre Fangerfolge berichten. Spannende Themen wie etwa 
„Räuber an der Wasseroberfläche – Spaß und Spannung
pur!“, „Fliegenfischen auf Hecht, Zander und Barsch“ oder 
„Große Zander – reine Charaktersache“ stehen auf der 
Agenda. Ein absolutes Highlight wird sicherlich der Vortrag 
von Ausnahmeanglerin Babs Kijewski, die über das 
„Huchen angeln in der Mongolei“ berichten wird.

Bestens gerüstet für die nächste Angelexkursion 
Das diesjährige Motto „Angeln on tour“ des deutschen 
Hechtangler Clubs beschäftigt sich mit Angelreisen und 
den dafür notwendigen Vorbereitungen. Was nimmt man
mit? Was wird gebraucht? Worauf muss man achten? Der 
DHC zeigt Packstrategien, spezielle Geräte sowie 
Ausrüstungs- und Material-Listen, damit man auf der
nächsten Angelexkursion auf Hecht, Forelle, Barsch und Co 
alles Nötige dabei hat. Eine umfangreiche Fotoausstellung, 
die in schönen Bildern die Fänge von vielen gelungenen 
Reisen dokumentiert, begleitet das Standprogramm des 
Clubs. 

Darüber hinaus werden bewährte Themen und Aktionen 
präsentiert wie die Expertenvorführungen der 
Fliegenfischer, Fliegenbinden und Rutenbau. Natürlich 
findet auch wieder das Casting statt. Hier können die - 3-
Messebesucher von hochkarätigen Persönlichkeiten aus 
der Szene wie die mehrfachen Castingweltmeister Heinz 
Maire-Hensge und Ralf Stein lernen und ihre Wurftechniken 
verbessern. 




> Die FISCH & ANGEL findet vom 3. bis 8. Februar 2015 in den Westfalenhallen 2, 2N und 3A statt.
> Parallel belegt die JAGD & HUND
> die Hallen 3B bis 8.
> Beide Messen sind Dienstag bis Sonntag von 10 bis 18 Uhr geöffnet.
> ...


----------

